# Does your city have a magazine?



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

There are numerous magazines in Chinese in Shanghai, but the largest ones in English are That's! Shanghai, SH Magazine and City Weekend. 

The biggest (and best) in Malmö are Dygnet Runt, Nöjesguiden and Svensson.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.leftlion.co.uk/

nottingham uk

actually there are loads of other (mostly free) culture mags


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, we have a magazine called 'Sydney' Magazine. It is about upper class lifestyle such as wines, expensive goods, luxury cars and etc. Obviously Sydneycentric. Explores the world in Sydney like suburbs, restaurants and bars.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

"alive city"-Ciudad viva
Its free and you can find it in Transmilenio station and other places.
http://www.ciudadviva.gov.co










there's another one but I don't find it.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Dallas has *D Magazine*:


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Columbus:


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

myriad of magazines as to Tokyo city life..
but major magazaines named 'Tokyo' are:
*東京人(Tokyoites)*








*Tokyo Walker*


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Another famous NYC magazine is NY Magazine.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseilles: "Mars Magazine"*


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Houston - Htexas, 002,
Dallas - D magazine
Austin - Austin Monthly
LA for Los Angeles Confidential!! <--- my bible..hehe


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Like Melbourne, theage(melbourne)magazine is stylish, vibrant and intelligent.*

theage(melbourne)magazine is a showcase for everything Melbourne people love about their city. It's about the issues that affect them, where they shop, what they wear, the food and wine they love, the places they go, the entertainment they enjoy and the people that make it happen.

Offering a striking combination of strong editorial and bold, glossy design, theage(melbourne)magazine is unlike any magazine in the Melbourne market.


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

TexasStar said:


> Dallas has *D Magazine*:


Invasion? hahahaha :rofl: sorry, but what morons....

sorry to go off topic


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

There isn't a magazine for Pleasantville, but all of Westchester County is represented by Westchester Magazine.


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Portland has Portland Magazine, which is a sister publication of Seattle Metropolitan. There also more specific magazines like Portland Homes.

I love city rags. Despite the fact that they are almost always about the city's best restaurants, lawyers and doctors I am addicted to them. I was reading San Francisco tonight at dinner...a great issue about the building boom downtown.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin:






















There are a few more, but I can´t find any cover there!


----------



## Irwell (May 22, 2006)

Erm... "This Is Manchester", "RevolveWire", "Time Out"... There are a few I can think of. We even have a magazine for our local gay scene called "Boyz Only".


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I like Kristin Kreuk... she's so...


----------



## Naterpotater (Feb 13, 2007)

Baltimore Magazine is the first city magazine in the United States. Contrary to popular belief, there is a lot of culture and class in our city...you should visit. :-D


----------

